# Has Anyone Found A Source For



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I need to replace one of the plastic fenders on my 27RSDS. Does anyone know of another source besides ordering from the dealer? Our local Outback dealer is such a PITA to deal with.

TIA for any help.

Dave


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Try here:

http://www.icondirect.com/productcart/pc/Tandem-Axle-Fender-Skirts-c13.htm
or call another dealer and ask if they can get it for you. Good luck. Phillip


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

What happened to your fender that youu need to replace it? (hopefully not a flat or anything like that).

Carmen


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> What happened to your fender that youu need to replace it? (hopefully not a flat or anything like that).
> 
> Carmen


I think it is a stress crack, not sure. It was broken when we bought the TT. I just wanted to replace it before it became an issue during towing. It's not cracker all the way through, and I'd like to keep it that way. So far no flats and I installed the TPMS today in an effort to keep it that way. Looking forward to seeing you again.

Dave


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Do a google search for rv surplus. Try rv salvage too.

The fenders are just mass produced and are used thru several brands. You will need to measure the length, width and compare the styles.

I pass a surplus store in Elkhart everytime I go thru. They have fenders hanging in the window.

Check several places as the price will vary from like 80 for a pair to over 200 for a pair depending on how greedy the owner is.

If I had the time id find you a place. Sorry.

I seen an ad on craigslist about a month ago and a guy had prolly 500 of them from surplus. Had prices as low as 10 bucks each. Might check the south bend and fort wayne, indiana craigslis in the rv section. There are all sorts of surplus goodies for our rv's advertised there.

Carey


----------

